# RayPak



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Raypak boiler
Mod # H3-0624 
ser 6 0305208360
627,000 Btu input boiler for our H/Water in one of the dorms where I work. I can't find any info on it. Manual or troubleshooting charts. Also I do not have alot of experence with boilers, so any help or even some books, reading material would be appreaciated.

thanks larry


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Whats wrong with it?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.raypak.com/jumpComm.cfm?target=FTP_View.cfm?FTP_MainCategory=C


Click on:
*»* 2000.50AF
and
9300.84http://www.raypak.com/jumpComm.cfm?target=FTP_View.cfm?FTP_MainCategory=C


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> Whats wrong with it?


I can reset the limit switch, it will fire up, then sometimes during the day the reset will kick out again.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> I can reset the limit switch, it will fire up, then sometimes during the day the reset will kick out again.


Flow issues, not getting rid of heat. ??? No call for heat and wild loop does not get rid of heat.??? How old is system? What kind of maintenance history do u have?


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> I can reset the limit switch, it will fire up, then sometimes during the day the reset will kick out again.


 
Which reset limit, over burner, on header or at the vent?


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

1-I have only been there a year, but it has had no PM, I will bet a payday on it. also it has been there awhile, there is another one down in boiler room across from it , it has been stripped of all working parts.  
2-over burner.

I downloaded the manuel, I will go through it tomorrow.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

You should be looking for improper gas manifold pressure, plugged heat exchanger, missing burner cover plate, failing or improper circulator flow, insufficient draft, lack of combustion air, bad switch to get started


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

thanks guys, I will post results. Did not get to it today.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

I put a auto reset on the aquastat and it solved the problem. Been running fine for nearly a month. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

lpayne1234 said:


> I put a auto reset on the aquastat and it solved the problem. Been running fine for nearly a month. :thumbsup:


:thumbdown: Replacing a manual reset limit with one that resets is not a fix, and the potential problem is still there, unless it was determined properly that the switch was defective.

Now what you have done by replacing the switch with an improper replacement is potentially exposed everyone to danger or harm, and in a court it will be you held responsible for your actions.

I would think again about the improper repair that you made and also call in a professional to check the boiler out. :thumbdown:


----------

